# Установка Qt4 на Gentoo

## IGHOR

Привет всем.

Я новичок в Gentoo.

Раньше работал с Debian и OpenSUSE.

Не могу разобраться с установкой Qt 4.7.4.

Скачал файл http://get.qt.nokia.com/qtsdk/Qt_SDK_Lin32_offline_v1_1_4_en.run

На Debian он установился без проблем. Через apt-get доустановил несколько зависимостей.

При запуске run  файла на Gentoo получаю ошибку: "version 'GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found (required by ./Qt_SDK...en.run)"

Как установить GLIBCXX? И как лучше ставить через этот run файл или компилить исходники?

----------

## burik666

используйте emerge 

```
emerge dev-util/qt-creator 
```

----------

